# Samsara (new film similar to Koyaanisqatsi and Baraka)



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

I am very excited about this movie. It should be in some cinema's in august/september.
Those who like Koyaanisqatsi and Baraka, you're going to want to see this!






more info:
http://www.barakasamsara.com/


----------



## CaptainMustard (Jul 17, 2012)

I totally thought you meant this:
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0196069/

I loved Koyaanisqatsi, so will probably check this out. Thanks!


----------



## graaf (Dec 12, 2009)

thanks for the info, looking forward to this.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

http://barakasamsara.com/theaters

not playing in my country yet I'm afraid


----------



## TresPicos (Mar 21, 2009)

CaptainMustard said:


> I totally thought you meant this:
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0196069/


Great movie, that one!


----------



## jasongunman (Sep 18, 2012)

Its a documentary and i don't like documentary to watch so much. But guy's this movie is really nice and i have enjoyed so much. Ron Fricke has made really nice movie to watch. The movie is Filmed over a period of five years in twenty-five countries on five continents, and shot on 70mm film.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

I watched it yesterday and I think it's great.
Also a beautiful soundtrack by Michael Stearns.
Highly recommended!


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Some of the most gorgeous cinematography I have ever seen. I was taken for a surprise however. What started out as innocuous slices of natural beauty and world culture (which is all I was expecting from this movie) soon turns into a movie a little heavy handed in its damnation of contemporary Western culture. Southeast Asia is filmed lovingly in real-time while westernized China/Japan/Korea are all filmed in time-lapse, which reduces the hustle and bustle of these heavily populated countries to pure nihilism.


----------

